# Red Box Elder board cut with Alaskan mill



## Karl_TN (Mar 19, 2018)

Picked up a used Stihl chainsaw with a 36 Inch bar recently so I finally have a saw large enough to handle my 32 inch Alaskan chainsaw mill. Still hard work cutting through wide boards with a chainsaw mill, but it's much cheaper option than buying a bandsaw mill for hobbyist like me. 

Here's a Box Elder board I cut this weekend. Most of the saw marks were cleaned up with a portable powered hand planer.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 2


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 19, 2018)

Very nice grain in that wood. Congrats on the saw also.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 19, 2018)

Sweet! Lots going on in that wood.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 19, 2018)

Very nice! Looks like it was worth the effort


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice..gosh I hate even firing up my 20"


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 19, 2018)

I cut several FBE boards like this one, but haven't decides what to do with them yet. The size is around 22"x29"x1". My initial thought was turning them into big platters, but doing this would sacrifice some of the length. My second thought was selling them to a flat woodworker to make into a panel, but shipping would be expensive. The third thought is slicing them in half in order to make book-match veneer sets, but I think my chainsaw's kerf is too wide for doing this. 

So what's the best way to mail something this size? If the only decent option for shipping is LFRB then I might go with option 1.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 19, 2018)

Awesome Results from your efforts. There is a " flat rate game box" it is about 11 3/4 " X 23 1/2 X 3 I believe it ships for about $19
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 19, 2018)

If you create an account Fedex would be a cheaper way to ship without cutting the board down, another option is checking into regional shippers in your area. Pretty wood for sure


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 19, 2018)

@David Van Asperen, Shipping in a game box requires cutting these large blanks down the middle which I think would be a shame. It's hard to find Box Elder trees capable of getting boards this size at least not around my neck of the woods.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 19, 2018)

I agree with you just offering that option , not suggesting that you need or even should , it is just the largest size flat rate box that I am aware of.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 19, 2018)

Next youl need to learn how to sti ker, stack, and dry the wood.
All of this and so much more was milled with an Alaskan mill. This isn't all of my Alaskan stash, but a good part of it.


 
No need to go to the gym, just run that Alaskan and carry the wood and stack it. Let me know how your back and arms feel after carrying a 2 or 3 inch thick slab of something 3 ft wide by 8 or 10 ft long, lol. Do that all day and you'll be tired for sure! But the rewards are so worth it in lumber in sizes you just can't go buy!

See the auxiliary oiler on the outboard end of my mill? I highly recommend you go to granbergs site and order one. It will save your chains and bars on a long bar like you have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 19, 2018)

@Karl_TN, don't worry about shipping that junk. Hang on to it and I'll come out that way sometime, pick it up and dispose of it for you. I'll be the generous one and do it out of the kindness of my heart. I won't even charge a disposal fee.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Mar 19, 2018)

@Eric Rorabaugh, Since you're offering free disposal then you'll need to take my wife back along with this wood. Seems Don backed out of flying her to back to Maui.

https://woodbarter.com/threads/hello-from-rosemark-tn.29315/page-2#post-385279

Here's a pic:




Such a deal...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

